# ::CHILE:: The end of the world



## Pablo_A (Sep 19, 2004)

hi there.. i would like to present the landscape of my country in a few pictures, i hope you like it and i will be waiting for the comments... any doubt or question i would be glad to answer 

CHILE, PURO SABOR DEL FIN DEL MUNDO!



















*
NORTH OF THE COUNTRY: ATACAMA DESERT*
1.









2.










3.









4.









5.









6.









7.
Geisers









8.
Traditional architecture









9.









*CENTRAL CHILE*
10.









11.









*SOUTH OF CHILE*
12.









13.









14.









15.









16.









17.









18.








*

AUTRAL CHILE*

19.









20.









21.









22.










23.









24.









25.










26.









27.









28.









29.









30.









31.









32.









33.










34.










**torres del paine**

35.









36.









37.









38.









39.









40.









41.









CUEVA DEL MILODON
42.









*CHILEAN BEACHES*
43.









*
ANDES*
44.








45.









46.
Chilean tradition

















47.
Chilean Wine









*CHILOE*

48.










:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Beautiful pictures. I would love to travel this country (in combination with Southern Argentina) once in my lifetime.


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

wow.. very exotic.


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

Wonderful pics,I love nature kay:


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice alpine lakes.


----------



## Pablo_A (Sep 19, 2004)

thanks for the comments, but i know that more poeple has something to say about my country.. so go on! any doubt i will answer


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

^^ Post more photos!


----------



## Pablo_A (Sep 19, 2004)

some other pics by corbis and Kactus.. hope you like it  :cheers: 


*NORTH*














































































































*LITTLE NORTH*




























*CENTER*













































































































*SOUTH*











































































































































*AUSTRAL*













































































































*CHILOE*


----------



## ckm (Apr 7, 2006)

Como viaje sería fantástico ir desde Atacama hasta Tierra de Fuego. Supongo que se pasaría por casi todos los paisajes posibles, desde Antofagasta hasta Puerto Montt parecen tan distintas por las fotos¡.

Anyway, I've been told Santiago is really developed for a South American city, and it equals European and North American standards of living.

Besides I think a woman as Prime Minister in Chile (I can't remember her name) is quite good for the country, I've seen her in the papers and I think she makes Chile nicer to European and North American eyes (specially when comparing to other South American leaders like Chavez, Evo Morales or Kirchner, they're really "uncool"). I think she helps to forget Pinochet and that kind of people. Definitely Chile seems to be a kinda cool country


----------



## Pablo_A (Sep 19, 2004)

ckm said:


> Como viaje sería fantástico ir desde Atacama hasta Tierra de Fuego. Supongo que se pasaría por casi todos los paisajes posibles, desde Antofagasta hasta Puerto Montt parecen tan distintas por las fotos¡.
> 
> Anyway, I've been told Santiago is really developed for a South American city, and it equals European and North American standards of living.
> 
> Besides I think a woman as Prime Minister in Chile (I can't remember her name) is quite good for the country, I've seen her in the papers and I think she makes Chile nicer to European and North American eyes (specially when comparing to other South American leaders like Chavez, Evo Morales or Kirchner, they're really "uncool"). I think she helps to forget Pinochet and that kind of people. Definitely Chile seems to be a kinda cool country


 thank for your comment, im glad you like it.. have you already come to chile yet?

in repect to yo your comment about our president, im just going to say that she is not that good as much people think... chile is not running well as maybe we could be... and pinochet by other side was not the bad president that many people think he was...
anyway i think that the big part of chilean are traying to left the past away and make best future for everyone .


----------



## evilbu (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice pics. Is it true that both the wettest and the driest place in the world are in Chile?


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

Chilian nature

most beutifull pictures i ever seen...at least for last months... I would like to visit Your country..


----------



## F-ian (Oct 29, 2005)

wow a country of Contrast! The Cold Mounatains and the Dry Desert :colgate:


----------



## Pablo_A (Sep 19, 2004)

thanks for all the comments  more opinnions?


----------



## Pablo_A (Sep 19, 2004)

evilbu said:


> Nice pics. Is it true that both the wettest and the driest place in the world are in Chile?



i know that atacama desert it the driest place in the world.. and i dont know if the wettest place are here in chile, but for example in places like "carretera austral" rains about 5000 mm per year.


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

ckm said:


> Como viaje sería fantástico ir desde Atacama hasta Tierra de Fuego. Supongo que se pasaría por casi todos los paisajes posibles, desde Antofagasta hasta Puerto Montt parecen tan distintas por las fotos¡.
> 
> Anyway, I've been told Santiago is really developed for a South American city, and it equals European and North American standards of living.
> 
> Besides I think a woman as Prime Minister in Chile (I can't remember her name) is quite good for the country, I've seen her in the papers and I think she makes Chile nicer to European and North American eyes (specially when comparing to other South American leaders like Chavez, Evo Morales or Kirchner, they're really "uncool"). I think she helps to forget Pinochet and that kind of people. Definitely Chile seems to be a kinda cool country


You're absoluy right my dear friend. Santiago is very modern and equals most European and North American standards of living. I've been to Santiago and I really can't tell much difference from for instance Madrid or Paris. 

Yet again you're absolutely right.  It's a BIT too early to judge her since she's only been president for *a couple* of months only, NOT years...
She's a single mother who raised her children by her own, she's atheist, she's polyglot (she speaks fluently many languages, that in comparison to another forumer around here...), she's got several professions, she's tolerant to the sexual minorities of society, she's caring, she's got a very high IQ, she's decent, she respects humanity and last but not least she feels human. 
That, unlike Pinochet and his followers. 

Summa summarum: She's the total opposite of Pinochet.  

People like Bachelet are what makes today Chile a cool country and not people like Pinochet and his sad bunch of followers (compare: Hitler, Mussolini and how their respective followers are regarded still today). 

And yes, Pinochet was a bloody, cruel fascist *dictator*(he took power by himself by terror in a true banana republic dictatorial style, that means that he NEVER was a president since he didn't get elected! Au contraire, in the end he got kicked out by legal means), thank God that he's no longer running the country. Unfortunately there are still stupid people following him... 


Cheers and take care! kay:

Feel free to write to me if you've got any inquiries concerning Chile.


----------



## Pablo_A (Sep 19, 2004)

Chilenofuturista said:


> You're absoluy right my dear friend. Santiago is very modern and equals most European and North American standards of living. I've been to Santiago and I really can't tell much difference from for instance Madrid or Paris.
> 
> Yet again you're absolutely right.  It's a BIT too early to judge her since she's only been president for *a couple* of months only, NOT years...
> She's a single mother who raised her children by her own, she's atheist, she's polyglot (she speaks fluently many languages, that in comparison to another forumer around here...), she's got several professions, she's tolerant to the sexual minorities of society, she's caring, she's got a very high IQ, she's decent, she respects humanity and last but not least she feels human.
> ...


hago caso omiso a mensajes de personas con serios resentimientos... asi que mejor anda a postear noticias al foro chileno.. derrepente tienes mas exito que provocandome.
aa, y si no manejo tan bien el ingles, es porque afortunadamente he vivido toda mi vida en Chile


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

Pablo's political tendencies aside, this is a great thread and very representative of chile's varied geography. easter island is also chilean, though it's not pictured.


----------



## Pablo_A (Sep 19, 2004)

Iggui said:


> Pablo's fascist tendencies aside, this is a great thread and very representative of chile's varied geography. easter island is also chilean, though it's not pictured.


no la inclui precisamente porque si bien es chilena, creo que se vende por si sola. y ningun chileno la siente realmente suya (fuera que nos queramos quebrar con eso de las playas tropicalonas)...


a.. y con respecto a lo otro.. no creo que por decir que el gobierno militar fue un gobienro correcto, o que pinochet no fue el mal presidente que muchos creen que fue cre caigo en el calificativo de fascista o si? despues de todo, de ser asi, gan parte de este pais aun seria fascista.. y eso no es asi.


----------



## Pablo_A (Sep 19, 2004)

HI


----------

